# Utilizing multiple internet connections on my Gentoo router

## Simba7

Yep.. I'm back.. For a small router issue.

I'm currently using Gentoo on my very grouchy Dual P3 router. I've tried every *BSD on it, but it just doesn't like it for some strange reason. This is the *ONLY* system I've had these issues. So I said "Heck with it" and decided to throw Gentoo back on it, especially since they're keeping the headers/kernel more current lately (thanks guys).

Anyway, I have a DSL connection (stuck on a 1yr contract with CenturyLink 5M/896K connection) and a Cable connection (Optimum 30M/5M connection). Can I load-balance these connections or should I just round-robin 'em? If I need to RR 'em, how do I do it?Last edited by Simba7 on Fri Jan 20, 2012 4:46 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## massimo

[1] might help you here.

[1] http://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/networking/bonding.txt

----------

## tomk

Moved from Gentoo Chat to Networking & Security as it's not a question about Gentoo itself.

----------

## PaulBredbury

 *Simba7 wrote:*   

> just doesn't like it

 

This is hardly a detailed bug report.

Maybe useful: sysctl.conf

Other entries to try:

```
# http://linux.die.net/man/7/tcp

# Assume that no receipt of a window-scaling option means that the remote TCP is broken and treats the window as a signed quantity.

net.ipv4.tcp_workaround_signed_windows = 1

# From http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Iptables/Iptables_and_stateful_firewalls#Traditional_firewall_bummers

# Some Internet routers don't support this, so safer off. Defaults to 2.

net.ipv4.tcp_ecn = 0

# From http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/TCP_Tuning

net.ipv4.tcp_no_metrics_save = 1
```

Your router might want a different MTU - check its settings. I use:

```
ip link set eth0 mtu 1492
```

----------

## Simba7

 *PaulBredbury wrote:*   

>  *Simba7 wrote:*   just doesn't like it 
> 
> This is hardly a detailed bug report.

 

Oh, I know. The issues I've had are ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff on network adapters (OpenBSD) or the kernel just flat out panics during bootup (FreeBSD). This is a very picky board and it seems to like Linux.

I'm suspecting it's the OEM Bios (Gateway) on an Asus CUR-DLS Motherboard. I'd love to flash it to an actual Asus BIOS, but I'd need to replace the chip to do that or find a way to flash the chip.

----------

